# Heard Richard Goode last night



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Richard Goode in recital last night: 3 Beethoven Piano Sonatas: #27, #30, #31, and the first book of Preludes of Debussy. Then Schumann's Arabeske for an encore. Not to get too technical here: this guy can tickle the ivories! He got a standing ovation.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

I agree. I have heard him play here in NYC several times, and he never fails to satisfy.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Goode is another of those pianists who makes much better recitals than recordings.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

He's wonderful. I heard him once last year. It might be the best piano playing I've ever heard live.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

hreichgott said:


> He's wonderful. I heard him once last year. It might be the best piano playing I've ever heard live.


He's not very visible these days. I had his Beethoven sonatas early on, LPs as I remember. And his recordings were my introductions to the late Schubert sonatas. He's 70 years old now; happy to hear he's still out there making music!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Ukko said:


> Goode is another of those pianists who makes much better recitals than recordings.


There's another sweeper.


----------

